# Gaggia Carezza deluxe vs Gaggia Classic



## light87 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi there!

Just I quick qustion,anyone has news about the New Gaggia Carezza Deluxe ? I have red on the officil website that it also has a pre brewing system. How it is in comparison with the Gaggia Classic?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Style over substance unfortunately, however the new Classic works as well as the old one - I have both, or get an older classic from here

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?12596-Gaggia-Classic-vs-Gaggia-Carezza-Deluxe


----------

